# C and C zero hour online connection prolem



## benkent007 (Jan 12, 2009)

PLEASE HELP!!!!!
Me and my friend have been trying to play each other online, we get to the final knocking, e.g. selected teams and map, it then says that we are about to connect then it comes up with a message saying "waiting for probe responce" then instantly kicks us out saying error. Please Help.

Ben


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi benkent007 and welcome to TSF,

What is the exact error displayed.


----------



## Colonel-C (Jan 26, 2009)

Myself and a friend loaded up Zero Hour just this week and we had to experiment for a while to find what worked to get a game going.

I finally managed to host an online game behind a Netgear router using the following settings. My friend could join and we played for a few hours.
---------------------------------------------------------------
Open the following ports in your router as per the Readme file with the game.

TCP: 6667, 28910, 29900, 29920
(port 80 is already open as http port - no need to add it)

UDP: 4321, 27900

In game, set "Force Port" to 4321.
NONE of the TCP ports worked for this - game obviously needs a UDP port.
I always got errors when trying TCP ports.

Try with "Send Delay" on or off - I used "on" as I have a Netgear Router.

Each time before you create a game, click "Refresh NAT" a couple times.
Do this in the main options screen, before going into Multiplayer.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Hopefully that should get you going.


----------



## benkent007 (Jan 12, 2009)

colonel-c, your a good person, it ws not exactly the way above but "Refresh NAT" was a god send, what ever a NAT is?! thanks mate. 
Ben


----------



## benkent007 (Jan 12, 2009)

TSF, thanks for asking, but i now have another serious problem. We finally got online thanks Colonel-C, but now my mod has now decided to stop working altogether. We have uninstalled and re-installed both th full generals and destructive forces mod, i have even found a patch/update but nothing seems to work. everytime i try to play DF, Online or Skirmish it comes up with a message of serious error mesage, Overheating/virus etc, I've run norton, CCleaner. PLEASE HELP


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Again giving details of the error message will go along way in us to help you solve your problem.


----------



## benkent007 (Jan 12, 2009)

sorry about that, crap at this sort of thing, so your help is must appreciated. Find the message i get attached. 
Cheers Ben


----------

